# [KYT] Chary



## DinohScene (Jun 8, 2017)

Welcome back Tempers! and Chary!, to...





In this quirky little activity you tempers can get to know eachother a little better.

Know Your Temps rules and information:

General forum rules apply, do not break those!
Members can ask as many questions as they want, please keep it to one post, do not turn the thread into a personal chatbox!
Do not ask uncomfortable questions
Do not make use of question templates, these will be treated as spam!
Make up some original questions and if someone has already asked a question you wanted to ask, you could ask them why they like it or ask them to share their opinion on it.
If you signed up for KYT, you'll be required to actively participate in asking questions to others.
Last KYT, there where a lot of people who did not bother asking questions to others whilst they where on the session list, which resulted in emptyish threads and circlejerking with others.
Your session will be scrapped from the list if you don't actively participate in asking things to your fellow attendee's.
Not only will this prevent empty sessions, this will also generate more interest in your own KYT.
Please keep circlejerking to the EoF.
This means memes and things like lenny faces and what not should not be in your question list!
Tempers that change their names and fail to notify me will be booted off the list, no exceptions.
Tempers that get suspended will be booted off the list, no exceptions.
If you're unavailable around the time your session is due, please send me a PM in advance and I'll put your session on hold.
If you want your session to be moved backwards, please PM me in advance and I'll move it backwards or put it on hold.
If you don't log in for 2 weeks consecutively, I will remove you from the KYT list, no exceptions.
Last KYT, there where some people who didn't log in for a couple of weeks and did show up right before or right after their session.
Sessions will run for ~72 hours, In this time you'll get a 12 hourly status update from me saying your session is up to create more interest.
I will send the user with an upcoming session a notification, 72 hours in advance that their KYT is about to start as a reminder

This fun and engaging activity helps us get to know you better, in an exciting, chaotic way! Remember to be kind and have fun!




Spoiler: Upcoming Sessions



Voxel
Crystal the Glaceon
Vipera
XAIXER
Sonic Angel Knight
MajinCubyan
Roify
TheKingy34
yusuo
Stephano
xtheman
smileyhead
Dionicio3
hobbledehoy899
Deonaught
BlueFox gui
Luxerwap
Exavold
8BitWonder
fenixcumber
GhostLatte
MartyDreamy
DarkGabbz
kprovost7314
Byokugen
Felek666
BORTZ
lcie nimbus
proflayton123
VinsCool
TheVinAnator
blujay
Minox
ComeTurismO
CitizenSnips
Ricken
Quantumcat
Seriel
Vulpes Abnocto
Jao Chu
vinstage
RevPokemon
Meteor7
dAVID_
EthanAddict
nxwing
Olmectron
MichiS97
Acrux
Lacius
Tomato-Hentai
bennyman123abc
Alkeryn
Jacklack3
PokeAcer
Lucar
Sheimi
TheDarkGreninja



In This Session: @Chary  will be on stand for questioning!

For updates on KYT, refer to this thread


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 8, 2017)

Where does your username come from?
Cats, dogs, or other (there is a right and wrong answer to this one )?
City or country?
Favourite programming language?
Best app you made (if any)?
Favourite game console?
Favourite video game?
Favourite board game?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 8, 2017)

How does it feel to be a poster?

Sent from my cave of despair where I don't stalk Seriel


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 8, 2017)

First game you remember ever playing?
First game console you asked your parents for?


----------



## Flame (Jun 8, 2017)

How does it feel to be the princess of the forum?
Pokemon gen's in order please (from Favourite to least Favourite) ?
your Favourite top 10 Pokemon?


----------



## SonicCloud (Jun 8, 2017)

Favorite Persona game?


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 8, 2017)

Yo!
Do you have a specific pet peeve that you can't stand?
Do you have any siblings?
What kinds of qualities do you look for in friends?
What kinds of qualities do you value in humanity in general?
What's a piece of music that you like?
Do you play any instruments?
What do you do for a living?


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

Heya everyone! I'm sitting waiting to pick up my E3 badge, so let's get some questions going!!



Quantumcat said:


> Where does your username come from?
> Cats, dogs, or other (there is a right and wrong answer to this one )?
> City or country?
> Favourite programming language?
> ...


Charmanders, actually! My favorite Pokemon. I thought it sounded cute when I was a kid, plus, it's an archaic word that means shy and wary. So it was a double fit!

Cats absolutely! I love dogs too, of course, but I have a slight trauma/phobia with putbulls. And cats are so fluffy cuddly <3

 

Cities are better than countries! I like specific things! Houston TX

I don't program, but people tell me Java is best! *Is shot* if I had to go with one just from what I've heard, C++ sounds aces?

Never made one :o but I'd love to learn how someday. 

Dang. Tough one. It's close between the Genesis, GameCube, and SNES. 

Persona 4: Golden! I love that game, it's story, and it's characters so much. Honestly just the best game I've ever tried. 

The game of Life was always a fun one. Clue too! Mister Plum in the courtyard with the CANDLESTICK!



gnmmarechal said:


> How does it feel to be a poster?
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I don't stalk Seriel


I'm honored that Polygon gave me such a prestigious title as "GBAtemp poster". 

Don't worry *pats* Seriel Senpai will notice you one day...



Quantumcat said:


> First game you remember ever playing?
> First game console you asked your parents for?


Sonic 2! I was 4 or so when I played it. One of my earliest memories is playing as Tails while my mom played as Sonic. 

The XBox! My dad had actually won the lotto and wound up BUYING it for me. My mom was none too pleased though, and she returned it shortly after. 



Flame said:


> How does it feel to be the princess of the forum?
> Pokemon gen's in order please (from Favourite to least Favourite) ?
> your Favourite top 10 Pokemon?


I-I um! Well I'm honored if people think that highly of me. I'm happy so long as I'm liked!

I'm counting remakes in this. 
3>4>2>5>1>7>6

In no order...

Charmander, Charizard, Swampert, Latias, Feralgatr, Typhlosion, Mew, Eevee/Umbreon, Groudon, Arcanine, 



SonicCloud said:


> Favorite Persona game?


110% 4. 3 Portable is up there too, though! 



Meteor7 said:


> Yo!
> Do you have a specific pet peeve that you can't stand?
> Do you have any siblings?
> What kinds of qualities do you look for in friends?
> ...


Heavy breathing or standing too close to strangers. 

I never grew up with any, but my father has a son that's 15 years older than me, from another marriage. 

Kindness, intelligence, trustworthiness. 

Willingness to help others. 



Flute! Although I can't say I was ever too good, I do love the instrument. I still remember how to play it!

I used to do what I do here, post news and such, for another site. I quit though, as im now a full time uni student.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> Heya everyone! I'm sitting waiting to pick up my E3 badge, so let's get some questions going!!
> 
> 
> Charmanders, actually! My favorite Pokemon. I thought it sounded cute when I was a kid, plus, it's an archaic word that means shy and wary. So it was a double fit!
> ...



No, stalk is a dead meme

Sent from my cave of despair where I don't stalk Seriel


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 8, 2017)

Do you use Linux?

Thoughts on Squirtle?

What is your least favorite Pokemon game?

Do you like hip-hop?

Do you know me?

Do I know me?

Favorite meme?


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 8, 2017)

Do you like lasagna?
Someone has to make the important questions.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 8, 2017)

How the hell did you get ahead of the line? You were before me! ;o;


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 8, 2017)

What's your opinion on retail media availability?
Do you think that people should completely switch over to digital downloads or do you think that retail availability should never die out?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2017)

do you watch Jojo's Bizarre Adventures?

I would ask more but i have a dog on my lap


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 8, 2017)

How do you cope with the never-ending torrent of creepers that find their way to you?


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 8, 2017)

Chary said:


>



Oh _hell_ yes; I <3 Abyss and Bump of Chicken.

So I guess I'll ask, which is your favorite Tales of game?
Who's your favorite video game composer?


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Do you use Linux?
> 
> Thoughts on Squirtle?
> 
> ...


I like Manjaro, thanks to @Shadowfied but I don't use it as much as I like to, cuz Windows has gaem. 

It's cute! Just not as good as charmander. 

If not a stupid spinoff game, then definitely XY. Felt so barren and boring. ORAS was a crappy remake too imo. 

Oh man I've grown up listening to it. I dig it. Just not my fave genre. 

I've seen you around for quite some time! I try to at least slightly know everyone that's a regular! 

No D: no one knows themselves!



Pacheko17 said:


> Do you like lasagna?
> Someone has to make the important questions.


No, actually. I'm not Garfield! 



smileyhead said:


> How the hell did you get ahead of the line? You were before me! ;o;


Magical Senpai powers  (someone traded places with me)



DinohScene said:


> What's your opinion on retail media availability?
> Do you think that people should completely switch over to digital downloads or do you think that retail availability should never die out?


I love physical media too much to see it die out. And for competitions sake, yes, I think it needs to live on. Despite the ease of digital. Especially for people in countries with bad internet.  



blujay said:


> do you watch Jojo's Bizarre Adventures?
> 
> I would ask more but i have a dog on my lap


Been meaning to watch for a while now! Will get to it eventually. 



ScarletKohaku said:


> How do you cope with the never-ending torrent of creepers that find their way to you?


I laugh it off ; and I poke fun with my friends <3


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 8, 2017)

Why is your signature staring at me?
Ever broken a controller playing a game?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 8, 2017)

Red pill? Blue pill? 
What are your sources for your news threads? 
Why did you join the temp? 
Do you use the ignore function? 
If you could work for any e news site what would it be and why?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 8, 2017)

Pick one game you would like to see with a crossover in a sonic game that hasn't happened yet.
What is one game you personally like that is considered underrated?
Worst experience with a video game?
Last game you played on a nintendo system?


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Why is your signature staring at me?
> Ever broken a controller playing a game?


Because it has eyes for you 

I did, when I was 10. It was a madcatz GameCube controller and Smash Bros was the culprit. It taught me to never treat my electronics badly, at the very least! (The loss of a madcatz controller wasn't that big a deal though lol)


----------



## Stephano (Jun 8, 2017)

What are you most excited about seeing at E3 this year?
Favorite Video game characters?
Can you tell me a pun?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Have you ever done any kind of vandalism?
Will you ever notice me?


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Red pill? Blue pill?
> What are your sources for your news threads?
> Why did you join the temp?
> Do you use the ignore function?
> If you could work for any e news site what would it be and why?


Always the red!

Official Press Releases straight from the companies. And the occasional RSS feed of big time sites. 

I couldn't for the life of me get a GameCube backup to load via Dios mios on my Wii. No one replied to my thread either...

But I loved the community feel, and stuck around! Was a great choice. 

Nope. I want to hear what everyone has to say, even if they're idiots.

Eurogamer is an outlet I have respect for, so them, I'd say. The others are...a little shady/scummy. I've no idea what their pay is, though!



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Pick one game you would like to see with a crossover in a sonic game that hasn't happened yet.
> What is one game you personally like that is considered underrated?
> Worst experience with a video game?
> Last game you played on a nintendo system?


Metroid! I loved Tails Adventure, so I'd like another game like that. 

Bubsy 1 on the Genesis. Everyone hates it...but it's only Bubsy 3D that's really the bad one. 

...Fittingly, Bubsy 3D, or Mysims Kingdom, both which gave me motion sickness for DAYS!

Umm I think it was Mario Kart 8 on Wii U with @smileyhead and @AyanamiRei0


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2017)

Will you take selfies at E3? (god I hate this word)
Do you smoke (either traditional or vape)?
Do you watch Hunter X Hunter?


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

Stephano said:


> What are you most excited about seeing at E3 this year?
> Favorite Video game characters?
> Can you tell me a pun?


I'm excited for literally everything Atlus has planned. I really wanna play Sonic Mania as well. 

Naoto Shirogane--a character I seriously share a lot of similarities with. 
Jade from Tales of the Abyss. 
Lucina from Fire Emblem Awakening. 
Makise Kurisu from Steins Gate. 

I'd tell you a chemistry joke, but I know I wouldn't get a reaction. 



blujay said:


> Will you take selfies at E3? (god I hate this word)
> Do you smoke (either traditional or vape)?
> Do you watch Hunter X Hunter?


I might! Though personal pictures might just be shared with my friends. 

Nope. And never will

That's another anime I wanna see! So many episodes though. 



Dionicio3 said:


> Have you ever done any kind of vandalism?
> Will you ever notice me?


Yes, actually. I tagged a huge pillar when I was a kid, with a sharpie. And when I left my high school, I did the same with my favorite bench. 

And no. Never.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2017)

Could you please forget that i exist?

Hey that's!?

So, how did you know it wasn't the real one?

Did you see it? Where is it now?

That's the... CHAOS EMERALD!?

Faker?

You're comparing yourself to me!?

Just who are you?

What are you more excited about: Sonic Mania or Sonic OC maker?

Is it bad that these are the questions I'm asking for now?


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> im now a full time uni student.


 What do you study?
What are your career goals?
What are your cats' names? (Correct answer by the way!)
Where would you live if you could live anywhere in the world?
How many people do you have on your ignore list, and what are your criteria for adding or removing them?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> That's another anime I wanna see! So many episodes though.


So many episodes...

there is only 148


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

blujay said:


> So many episodes...
> 
> there is only 148


That's still a lot


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Could you please forget that i exist?
> 
> Hey that's!?
> 
> ...


Not my BFF! 

A CHAOS EMERALD

Plot power!

On the moon. 

Nope, it's just a jolly rancher. 

Faker? Hah, you're comparing yourself to me?

Darn it Luna lol. 

Just a hedgehog thag likes adventure?

Sonic Mania, jeez. 

Oh no, I expected this. You nerd



Quantumcat said:


> What do you study?
> What are your career goals?
> What are your cats' names? (Correct answer by the way!)
> Where would you live if you could live anywhere in the world?


English and history!
I'd like to be a games journalist eventually, or work as a game localizer. Failing that, any writing gig would be fun. 

Twinky, Minky, and unpictured is Checkers!

*bows* can't go wrong with cats, after all!

In America: Lake Forest California
In Europe: The UK
To make life easier right now: Canada




blujay said:


> So many episodes...
> 
> there is only 148


>ONLY


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 8, 2017)

How do I become as cool as you?
All the money in the world or all the Toblerones?
Vegeta or Goku?
Tails or Knuckles?
Top RPG's everyone should play?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 8, 2017)

Best idea for a video game you had?
Have you once cosplay as your avatar?
The worst use of social media?
Favorite place to eat food at?


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

MajinCubyan said:


> How do I become as cool as you?
> All the money in the world or all the Toblerones?
> Vegeta or Goku?
> Tails or Knuckles?
> Top RPG's everyone should play?


Drink orange juice and post news every day!

All the money! So I can gamble it for MORE TOBLERONE MONEY!

Vegeta, for sure! Better character, smarter fighter, and better dad!

Tails! Too cute <3

Persona 4, Shin Megami Tensei IV, Tales of the Abyss, Skies of Arcadia, Valkyria Chronicles, Fallout New Vegas, Baten Kaitos, Fire Emblem Awakening, DBZ legacy of Goku 2, Secret of Mana, FFVI *rambles forever*


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Best idea for a video game you had?
> Have you once cosplay as your avatar?
> The worst use of social media?
> Favorite place to eat food at?


Well...I thought of a concept for social links...before I played Persona...
Yes, at an anime con, and as a joke for my friends. 
Politics + Facebook
Yogurtland or In N Out Burger. Chick Fila is good as well!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2017)

Favourite fruit?
Favorite MMO/MOBA?
Favorite video game genres?


----------



## x65943 (Jun 8, 2017)

I am just here for the cute kitty photos. 

So here's my question. Any more cute kitty photos? :v


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Favourite fruit?
> Favorite MMO/MOBA?
> Favorite video game genres?


Cherries! Oh gosh I love cherries. 
I've not played either, but I'm interested to play Black Desert Online, or HOTS/LOL with my boyfriend. 
JRPGS/WRPGs/VNs


x65943 said:


> I am just here for the cute kitty photos.
> 
> So here's my question. Any more cute kitty photos? :v


Good sir you have come to the right place!!


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 8, 2017)

Favorite anime? Due to your avatar pic, it would be obvious, but still want to ask.

Android or iOS?

Windows or MacOS?

Are you happy today?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 8, 2017)

So when did you become a staff member?


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> DBZ legacy of Goku 2


You are clearly a person with impeccable taste! I recommend trying the Boktai games as well, if you haven't already.

As for a question, which video game had your favorite story and which your favorite OST?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 8, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> Favorite anime? Due to your avatar pic, it would be obvious, but still want to ask.
> 
> Android or iOS?
> 
> ...


Not really, Chary could have disliked the P4 anime adaptation and still love the game, plus she could have a different favourite anime.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 8, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Not really, Chary could have disliked the P4 anime adaptation and still love the game, plus she could have a different favourite anime.


That's a good point.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2017)

What are 5 albums that you would suggest to someone?
If you won the lottery, what would you do with the money (other than something like donating some of the money to charity)?
What is the most disgusting snackfood/junkfood you've ever had?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 8, 2017)

How's it going?
Favourite Nintendo game?
Do you like Final Fantasy?
If so, what's your favourite game?
Favourite game ever?
Favourite Anime?
Beef or Chicken?
Got any cute cat pics? 
If you could be anywhere right now, where?
If you could remove anything out of your life, what would you (and you can't say stress)?
Beliefs? 
On a niceness rating of 1-9001, how nice am I?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jun 8, 2017)

are you dating kanji


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 8, 2017)

are you dating hiragana


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 8, 2017)

Favorite temp(s)?


----------



## x65943 (Jun 8, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Favorite temp(s)?


Are you asking who her favorite tempers are? (like favorite users?)


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 8, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Are you asking who her favorite tempers are? (like favorite users?)


Yes


----------



## Stephano (Jun 8, 2017)

What's the best way to keep up with your activities while at E3?
If you could get a video game remake or remaster, which game would it be?
What was your favorite hobby growing up?
Can you tell me another pun?


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> Favorite anime? Due to your avatar pic, it would be obvious, but still want to ask.
> 
> Android or iOS?
> 
> ...


I'll subvert what you expect and say Steins Gate or Toradora!

iOS! I love my iPhone <3

Windows, loathe as I am to like it. I'm just more comfortable with it than I am with OSX. 

Very!!! Been super happy these days. 



Procyon said:


> So when did you become a staff member?


I wanna say it was...Er, 2015? I had been doing a bunch of USN articles, and Thug eventually made me a contributor! And I think I was promoted after E3 2016. 



Meteor7 said:


> You are clearly a person with impeccable taste! I recommend trying the Boktai games as well, if you haven't already.
> 
> As for a question, which video game had your favorite story and which your favorite OST?


I see you have impeccable taste as well! 
Favorite would go to Steins Gate, then Persona 4. But a new one I haven't mentioned, the Ace Attorney trilogy!

For OST... That I haven't said before...Maybe FFVI or Chrono Trigger?



gnmmarechal said:


> Not really, Chary could have disliked the P4 anime adaptation and still love the game, plus she could have a different favourite anime.


I loved the anime, but you're right. Definitely like other anime over it. 

Actually...! Here!



leonmagnus99 said:


> are you dating kanji


It's obviously the P4 MC 



Tomato Hentai said:


> What are 5 albums that you would suggest to someone?
> If you won the lottery, what would you do with the money (other than something like donating some of the money to charity)?
> What is the most disgusting snackfood/junkfood you've ever had?


Oof. Not counting VGM...?
FallOutBoy: From Under the Cork Tree
Gwen Stefani: Love. Angel. Music. Baby. 
Metallica
Paramore: riot!
Probably some other alt rock stuff I can't think of atm

Buy a house, for me, and one for my parents. Then invest the rest in stocks. 

Sugar free gummi Bears. Never again. 



TheDarkGreninja said:


> How's it going?
> Favourite Nintendo game?
> Do you like Final Fantasy?
> If so, what's your favourite game?
> ...


Amazingly
Animal crossing
I like the older SNES era ones...
6!
Persona 4! But you knew that...so Sonic 3!
One I've not mentioned yet: Fullmetal Alchemist!
BEEF
maaaaaybe
Well...being in California right now is pretty much my dream. 
Creepy stalker guys. 
Christian. 
1009


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 8, 2017)

You are my favorite waifu
How was your flight?
How many hours is your final save in P5?
Are you considering buying a Switch?
Do you like energy drinks?
If I came to Fort Worth, TX, how far would I still have to drive to chill with you?
What was the last game that you sat down and really _completely beat_? Like 100% all modes, trophies, characters unlocked etc. What was that game?
What is your favorite multiplayer game right now?
Do you laugh at me like everyone else does when I talk about Destiny?
Do you go outside?
Do you like the outside?
Favorite game from these generations: Game Boy/color, Gameboy Advance, Nintendo DS, Nintendo 3DS, PSP, Vita:
Are you going to college?
Comic sans?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 8, 2017)

Did you watch the animal crossing movie?
What is the worst thing someone did to you?
What do you think of the Temp?
Your opinion on me?
Your opinion on shitposters?
Your ideal country?
Your favorite vacation destination?
Your worst fear?
Your worst nightmare?
Your favorite announced game for the Switch?
Do you play pokemon?
Your opinions on Pokemon Ultra Sun & Ultra Moon?
Your favorite phone?
Your favorite browser?
Your favorite OS?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 8, 2017)

After watching the investigation of James Comey, I've got some questions for you. Feel free to use "1", "2",  or "3" to replace the word in the question.

Riddles or Labyrinths?
Too hot or too cold?
Shoes too small or shoes too big?
Too fast or too slow?
Iced coffee or iced tea?
Warm and rainy or chilly and windy?
MTG: the game ('11-'14), Yu-Gi-Oh TCG: the game, or Pokemon TCG: the game?
Christmas or your birthday?
Baseball caps or beanies?
Rings, necklaces, or bracelets?
Bath or shower?
Cream or oil?
Hot chocolate made with water or milk?
Unfashionable, but comfortable or well-styled, but cumbersome?
Stub your toe or pinch your finger?
Horror or comedy?
No HFCS or no preservatives?
Ice cream or pudding?
Cake or pie?
Mac n' cheese or pizza?
Hot dog or hamburger?
Flies or spiders?
Sleeping bag or inflatable mattress?
Misunderstood or always confused?
Skateboard or snowboard?
Caramel or butterscotch?
South Park or Family Guy?
Risky & unknown or stable & expected?
Pancakes or waffles?
Ramen noodles as soup or Ramen noodles as noodles?
Getting spiked by Mario near a ledge or getting hit with Rest by Jigglypuff?
Backflips or frontflips?
Minecrafty or Terraria?
Ninku or Flame of Recca?
Naruto or Bleach?
Onimusha or Bayonetta?
Coloring book or drawing in magazines?

-------
Forgot one- SNES OR GENS?


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Yes


Oh dear. That's a tough one!

I don't wanna keep anyone out from this list, but the people from this site I'd say I'm closest to/admire the most?

@FrozenIndignatio @Hells Malice @GamerzHell9137 <3
Bortz Issac Costello and Thug are also the BEST! 
But there's so many people from GBAtemp that I'm friends with, and you're all great <3



Stephano said:


> What's the best way to keep up with your activities while at E3?
> If you could get a video game remake or remaster, which game would it be?
> What was your favorite hobby growing up?
> Can you tell me another pun?


I'll be making a slew of threads on the front page! GBAtemp's Twitter, too. Go follow it!!
Persona 4 in Persona 5's engine would kill me it'd be so good. Sonic 3 HD would be good too. 
Softball! I still to this day love it. 
I really wanna make some pancakes, but I keep waffling on it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 8, 2017)

Lets say you're abducted and your abducters give you the choice of being thrown either in the middle of antarctica or in the middle of the sahara desert, what would you choose?


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 8, 2017)

Do you program computarz?

In which languages?

Favorite musical genre?

Would you like to try Arch Linux?

Would you team up and make a band?


----------



## Stephano (Jun 8, 2017)

Do you like reading? If so what is your favorite book?
Who was the biggest influence in your life?
What is the dumbest thing you have ever done?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 8, 2017)

Your favorite  TV show genre?
Favorite 80s movie?
Favorite 90s movie?
Favorite crime show (if any)?
Opinions on May & Trump?
How did you end up on the temp?
Favorite chips flavor?
Favorite dinner?
Favorite smartphone OS?
Do you like Custom ROMs?
Favorite Gen 3 Pokemon?
Favorite song of the 80s?
Favorite 80s TV show?
Mario or Sonic?
Would you rather have the superspeed ability or being able to fly?
Worst job you ever did?
Best fastfood restaurant?
Favorite early Disney character (say 1920s to 1940s)?
Favorite Disney movie?
Worst book you ever read?
Best book you ever read?
Most disliked Disney character?
Favorite animal?
What would you do if you became president?
Would you rather be happy & poor or angry & rich?
Favorite dogbreed?
What was the most interesting thing you learnt on the temp?
Did you ever lose your temper at tempers?
If so what was the most funny cause?
What was the most funny moment for you on the temp?


----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 8, 2017)

Isn't it annoying when you google "I hate it when" and it shows hitler with your nutella?


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 8, 2017)

Would you ever go skydiving?


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> No, actually. I'm not Garfield!



Hmmm... bad taste!


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> You are my favorite waifu
> How was your flight?
> How many hours is your final save in P5?
> Are you considering buying a Switch?
> ...


<3
Pretty crappy tbh
80-something
Only for SMT. Based Atlus ravages my wallet again! D:
I love gatorade, but I've never tried the monster kinda stuff.
You'd be near Dallas I think, just a tad more north...so I'd give it 4 hours?
Steins;Gate, for the Vita! And before that, My Name is Mayo (thanks @Ericzander )
Rocket League. So bad. Oh gosh I'm addicted.
No, although I cringe since I know people who hinged their owning a PS4 on that game.
W-what...what's an outside?
I absolutely love it here, in California, or in Oregon. Nature is nice. But Houston is ugly, humid, and hot. No one WANTS to bet outside.
Links Awakening, Pokemon Fire Red, Ace Attorney, Shin Megami Tensei IV, Persona 3 Portable, Persona 4/Danganronpa/Trails of Cold Steel
Yep, University of Houston represent!!
NO D:<



Procyon said:


> Did you watch the animal crossing movie?
> What is the worst thing someone did to you?
> What do you think of the Temp?
> Your opinion on me?
> ...


Yeah, it was cute. But cheesy
...It'd take at least an hour to craft a reply here for the few things I can think of. I suppose just trust-breakers and backstabbers, and an incident at my high school are enough to warrant spots on that list.
I think it's a fantastic site, although we've had a cropping of entitled kids, or just idiots in general recently
I've seen you around, but not commonly enough to form a solid opinion!
Hate them.
The conservative views of Texas, mixed with the everything else of Oregon, as a country would be perfect.
California <3 So happy to be here
Being locked in tight spaces
Watching everyone I love leave me.
Fire Emblem Switch
Used to
Please burn that name. Get GameFreak back to the drawing board PLEASE.
iPhone 6S+ does everything I myself need a phone to.
Chrome, cuz tabs look nice + I know all the extensions I use on here + syncing
I really loved Mountain Lion OSX, and Windows XP



H1B1Esquire said:


> After watching the investigation of James Comey, I've got some questions for you. Feel free to use "1", "2",  or "3" to replace the word in the question.
> 
> Riddles or Labyrinths?
> Too hot or too cold?
> ...



321
I get lost too easily, so riddles, kthx
Oh I'm too hot alright 
Too big, I'd rather trip that be in pain
This sounds like lyrics to a crappy pop song. I'd rather go slow.
I hate coffee, so iced tea. Although both are quite bitter.
Chilly and windy, because I love the heat, but hate humidity
Po-ke-MON!
Well, there's only 5 days difference between the both, and I usually just get a double present due to that. Either day works the same for me!
Baseball caps. Beanies are too hipster D:
Necklaces. I'm fond of the way they look, albeit nothing gaudy, just simple chain stuff.
Showers.
Ewww is that even a real contest? Cream, duh.
I can't have milk chocolate products anymore, but I used to love it with milk.
I've always favored comfort, no matter what!
Stub my toe, because I don't have feeling in my left foot, so that's a 50% chance I won't feel anything.
Comedy for sure! I love a good stand-up.
Blech! HFCS makes me sick.
Neither...but if I had to pick, I suppose cake?
Mac N Cheese <3
Burgers!
I can kill a fly, but I scream in panic when I see spiders.
Sleeping bag! So snug~
Might as well be misunderstood by others, but you understand yourself.
Snowboarding > Skateboarding, but Shaun White < Tony Hawk
Caramel OP, too good
simpsons.
Stable and expected. I need to ensure personal safety.
French toast!
Ooh, both are tough, but I do like them as a soup, that broth, man, so delicious.
Spiked by Mario. Getting ganked by a Jigglypuff is humilating.
Backflips look cooler!
Love me some Minecraft!
Who the what? Sword of Flames, rekka no ken?
DBZ, bro
Bayonetta!
...I haven't had a coloring book since I was 5 

oh oh oh crap. Ummm...SNES! Hard as that is to say.



WiiUBricker said:


> Lets say you're abducted and your abducters give you the choice of being thrown either in the middle of antarctica or in the middle of the sahara desert, what would you choose?


Desert. I hate being cold more than anything. Being cold enough will actually make me panic, and I'm not talking about being very cold either, maybe like 30F. Psychological leftovers from when I was sick and had chills in the hospital as a kid, I think.



EthanAddict said:


> Do you program computarz?
> 
> In which languages?
> 
> ...


I wish, I am a non hacking non l33t scrub

Swahili

Alt rock

That's the one you build yourself right? Sounds scary, but fun.
Guitar and a flute? Interesting combo...



EthanAddict said:


> Isn't it annoying when you google "I hate it when" and it shows hitler with your nutella?


I...ehh...I can't say I've seen...that...happen 



Meteor7 said:


> Would you ever go skydiving?


No way! I like thrill, but I prefer my thrill much closer to the ground!


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Do you like reading? If so what is your favorite book?
> Who was the biggest influence in your life?
> What is the dumbest thing you have ever done?


Urk. That's like asking me to pick a child. As a kid, I loved Series of Unfortunate Events. then there's To Kill a Mockingbird, Folk of the Fringe, gone with the Wind, of Mice and Men, Utsuro no hako Maria, ugh so many. I'm not near my bookshelf, and I can't recall exactly what I have and love.
My parents, I guess?
Not stand up for myself during a parent-teacher interrogation in high school.



Procyon said:


> Your favorite  TV show genre?
> Favorite 80s movie?
> Favorite 90s movie?
> Favorite crime show (if any)?
> ...


Sitcom
Fast Times at Ridgemont, *Raiders of the Lost Ark*, tons of Eddie Murphy movies, Back to the future?
Goodfellas, Shawshank, *Saving Private ryan*
Poirot (david suchet's interpretation)
One's a cuck, one is my meme man el presidente hero <3
Wii hacking mishaps during summer 2011 brought me to this site thanks to a Gawker article
Sour cream
Steaks!
iOS!!!!!! FITE ME
I don't have an android! D:
[email protected]
Er...tough one...Take on me?
I'm partial to Family Ties
Sonic >>>>> Mario
Flying! I could go where I wanted, and get a scenic view!
In N Out Burger!
Goofy
101 Dalmations
One of those pretentious snozeworthy thingys in high school. Shakespear bored me too
Gone With the Wind, probably
Can't say I have one...uh, maybe that snowman from frozen? ;O; just cuz it looked annoying
Caracal
Demand that all Charys get paid millions of dollars. Best law ever!
Happy and poor, for sure. I value happiness. A lot.
Minature Pinscher, or Samoyed
...can the things I learned about myself count? Otherwise, it's the fact that you can hack so many systems :o
Only at rulebreakers that wind up getting banned
Taewong, may he rest in banned peace


----------



## Stephano (Jun 8, 2017)

How did you get started being a reporter as well as a reporter on the Temp?
Favorite GB game?
Favorite GBC game?
Favorite GBA game?
Favorite DS game?
Favorite 3ds game?
Can I hear another pun?
Were you a rule breaker when you were younger or were you to afraid to get in trouble?
Do you like Studio Ghibli films?
If yes, Which one is your favorite?
Favorite Zelda game?
If you were stuck on an island for 1 year and you could only play on game and read one book, what would they be?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> Urk. That's like asking me to pick a child. As a kid, I loved Series of Unfortunate Events. then there's To Kill a Mockingbird, Folk of the Fringe, gone with the Wind, of Mice and Men, Utsuro no hako Maria, ugh so many. I'm not near my bookshelf, and I can't recall exactly what I have and love.
> My parents, I guess?
> Not stand up for myself during a parent-teacher interrogation in high school.
> 
> ...


Utsuro no Hako to Zero no Maria was pretty nice.


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

Stephano said:


> How did you get started being a reporter as well as a reporter on the Temp?
> Favorite GB game?
> Favorite GBC game?
> Favorite GBA game?
> ...


@chavosaur Started writing for the site, and I got curious. Then I realized I really liked writing reviews and doing news. After a while, thug senpai noticed me, and I started on as a contributor. And it just all went from there!
D: I answered these when Bortz asked a bit back
What kinda excersize do lazy people do?
the diddly-squat
I actually loved bending rules, but never breaking them. Push the limit as far as it can go
Never watched any besides spirited away. it was alright
Links Awakening!
Code Realize, and Lord of the flies


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> Who the what? Sword of Flames, rekka no ken?



Nope, this


----------



## VzUh (Jun 8, 2017)

well, here I am, and here my questions (tried to read previous to not repeat but there are so much xD):
what hour is there?
do you like school tests?
do you like rain?
do you watch TV oftenly?
should i try to improve my english level?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 8, 2017)

favorite franchise
favorite TV show
did you draw?
what is the thing you most love in your life?
and the most important question
you need to answer this...

did you like.... Sanic da hejjerrog?


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> I'll subvert what you expect and say Steins Gate or Toradora!
> 
> iOS! I love my iPhone <3
> 
> ...



Nice! It's always good to be happy. Keep on like that!

I have some other questions that you may have already answered to someone else, but well...


What's happiness to you?
Don't know if you like Pokémon, but... Charmander, Squirte or Bulbasaur?
Sun or Moon (not talking about Pokémon here)?
Do you prefer warm or icy weather?
What was your hobby as a kid? Outside the big WWW and videogames, I mean.
What's your contracted internet speed?
How is it to be a GBATemp Reporter?
Is there anything you like more than writing?
Do you play an instrument?
Watermelon or papaya?
Lemons or limes?
If life gives you lemons, what do you do?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 8, 2017)

would you pop your chary


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 8, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> would you pop your chary


Oh _there's_ the line. Good thing you crossed it, otherwise things wouldn't have been weird. Also, gross.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 8, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> If life gives you lemons, what do you do?





> _ Don’t make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don’t want your damn lemons! What am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life’s manager! Make life rue the day it thought is could give me lemons! Do you know who I am? I’m the man who’s going to burn your house down! With the lemons! I’m going to get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down!_


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2017)

Ayyy whats up.
Do you have favorite members and what are they?
What keeps you on the temp?
What are you most thankful for?
What do you believe to be the most important thing in the universe?
What operating system do you run, and why is it not TempleOS?
Do you believe in any religion? 
Do you believe in the concept of religion, why or why not?

And final question

Whats your favorite version of Donkey Kong


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 9, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> _Don’t make lemonade. Make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don’t want your damn lemons! What am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life’s manager! Make life rue the day it thought is could give me lemons! Do you know who I am? I’m the man who’s going to burn your house down! With the lemons! I’m going to get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon that burns your house down!_


That was a nice read, thanks .

Anyway, yes. I'm hoping for a different answer to lemonade from Chary.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 9, 2017)

You forgot this one :


Quantumcat said:


> How many people do you have on your ignore list, and what are your criteria for adding or removing them?



Also, is your favourite episode of Pokémon the one where Ash finds the abandoned Charmander on the rock and saves it?


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 9, 2017)

What's your favorite game in which to triangle jump?
(I'm seriously running out of questions.)


----------



## Stephano (Jun 9, 2017)

If you could travel anywhere, where would you go?
Favorite Video game soundtrack?
Is the cake truly a lie?
What is the worst game you have ever played?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 9, 2017)

Favorite Joke?


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 9, 2017)

What do the movies Titanic and Sixth Sense have in common?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 9, 2017)

credit-card info?
social security number?
birth certificate?
bank account numbers?
password master-list?
mother's maiden name?


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 9, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> What do the movies Titanic and Sixth Sense have in common?


They both predominantly feature dead people?


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 9, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> What do the movies Titanic and Sixth Sense have in common?



I think I know the answer for that... 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Meteor7 said:


> They both predominantly feature dead people?


Icy dead people.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 9, 2017)

Yep @Olmectron got it. Icy dead people/I see dead people


----------



## VzUh (Jun 9, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Yep @Olmectron got it. Icy dead people/I see dead people


I'll took that xD


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 9, 2017)

is your signature to your liking?
is the hard edge of the hair against the border bothering you? (here is a slightly better version just in case.)



Spoiler


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 9, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Yep @Olmectron got it. Icy dead people/I see dead people


*slaps own face* Oh Jesus...


----------



## Chary (Jun 9, 2017)

fenixcumber said:


> well, here I am, and here my questions (tried to read previous to not repeat but there are so much xD):
> what hour is there?
> do you like school tests?
> do you like rain?
> ...


What hour...? It's 7:47 PM, PDT
I used to love them
Light rain, sure. Actual storms scare me.
I only watch TV on vacation haha
For sure! English is an important language



BlueFox gui said:


> favorite franchise
> favorite TV show
> did you draw?
> what is the thing you most love in your life?
> ...


Shin Megami Tensei/Persona
Friends (1994)
I used to, yes! I still have a sketchbook that I draw something in every few months.
My family
Did I? Yes, I love the older games. But the newer games really seem to suck. But with Mania, there's a definite comeback!



Olmectron said:


> Nice! It's always good to be happy. Keep on like that!
> 
> I have some other questions that you may have already answered to someone else, but well...
> 
> ...


Being content + having people close to you to share your life with
Charmander! It's where my username comes from!
Mars!
WARM! Cold weather sucks.
Softball, drawing, golfing
200mbps dl, 10mbps ul
I love it! It's super fun to be a part of the magazine staff.
Hmm, probably playing video games!
The flute!
Watermelons are love <3
Lemons for sure, because...
If life gave me lemons, I'd make limeade ;O;



hobbledehoy899 said:


> would you pop your chary


Oh no, it's this joke




VinLark said:


> Ayyy whats up.
> Do you have favorite members and what are they?
> What keeps you on the temp?
> What are you most thankful for?
> ...


Ayy fam-bro, livin the E3 life
Frozenindignatio(n) and Hells Malice! Although I could make a laundry list of all the people I know on here, and think are cool.
The community, and fun of posting news!
My family and friendships, as cheesy as it is. Maybe also for my intelligence...as arrogant as that sounds?
White chocolate tbh or freedom
Windows 98 ;O;, though soooooometimes I use this horrid mess called Windows 10. I'm currently on MacOS Yosemite, and I'm wondering if this macbook could boot Linux.
Yes, Christianity
It's a tough question. Religion could just be the words of higher ups at the time to create something to keep people in line. Or, it could be legitimate. Personally I believe Christianity as a concept, but with all the other religions floating about, adding their own take on it, it seems more a mess of ideals more than anything. But everyone is free to believe and not believe what they wish, luckily!
Donkey Kong Country 1, or Returns. Challenging games, but enough so that they feel rewarding!



Quantumcat said:


> You forgot this one :
> 
> 
> Also, is your favourite episode of Pokémon the one where Ash finds the abandoned Charmander on the rock and saves it?


On GBAtemp: 0
On Discord or elsewhere, its about 3 now. I'll block anyone who just acts like an idiot in general. I've blocked someone for just slamming their keyboard like a monkey trying to get my attention, I've blocked someone for screeching at me without thinking, and for someone who acted like a fool, and broke my trust.

Oh gosh yes. I cried during that episode as a kid ;-; RUN, ASH, SAVE THE CHARMANDER FROM THE RAIN!!!



Meteor7 said:


> What's your favorite game in which to triangle jump?
> (I'm seriously running out of questions.)


Sonic Heroes, because the game CONSTANTLY repeated the words triangle jump with hint bubbles, so those words are ETCHED into my skull



Stephano said:


> If you could travel anywhere, where would you go?
> Favorite Video game soundtrack?
> Is the cake truly a lie?
> What is the worst game you have ever played?


Canada
Persona 4
No!!! 
Bubsy 3D, or some crappy indie game, probably



DeoNaught said:


> Favorite Joke?


Video game puns always are great



Quantumcat said:


> What do the movies Titanic and Sixth Sense have in common?


they shoulda used a sixth sense to avoid getting on that ship, that's for sure


HamBone41801 said:


> credit-card info?
> social security number?
> birth certificate?
> bank account numbers?
> ...


Oh, well it's a Masterca----wait a minute!!!



HamBone41801 said:


> is your signature to your liking?
> is the hard edge of the hair against the border bothering you? (here is a slightly better version just in case.)
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! And oooh <3 even better. Thank you! 



Meteor7 said:


> *slaps own face* Oh Jesus...


BADUMTISH.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 9, 2017)

Do you swear?
have you ever fallen in love?
What was/is your favorite thing to draw?
If you had siblings, would you want a sister or brother? Why?
Are you in college? If so, what major?
What were you doing before you became a reporter? (As in a job or something?)
How many fingers am i holding behind my back?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 9, 2017)

did it hurt when you fell from heaven? cause' your the only Ten I see.


----------



## Chary (Jun 9, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Do you swear?
> have you ever fallen in love?
> What was/is your favorite thing to draw?
> If you had siblings, would you want a sister or brother? Why?
> ...


I don't, actually. I hate it. 
Am currently, yes. 
Just drawing game or anime characters I suppose. I like the style. Trees are fun as well. 
A brother, cuz then they probably wouldn't be boring like a girly sister would be. 
University of Houston - English
That was my first job!
72 and a half


----------



## Stephano (Jun 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> I don't, actually. I hate it.
> Am currently, yes.
> Just drawing game or anime characters I suppose. I like the style. Trees are fun as well.
> A brother, cuz then they probably wouldn't be boring like a girly sister would be.
> ...


I don't either, it doesn't bother me when others do it but I won't do it personally

Dang, you got it...


----------



## Lucar (Jun 9, 2017)

Need a dispenser here?
Is the cavalry here?
What Luma version is your favorite?
Why not zoidberg?
Do you know about the Super Saiyan God Super Saiyan Kaio-Ken times 10?
How much do you pay for internet, and what speeds and data cap if applicable?
Skype or Discord?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 9, 2017)

How did you become a reporter?

WHY U NO LOGIN TO PLAYSTATION NO MORE?

What game have you been into this week/month? 

Doctor, is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## Stephano (Jun 9, 2017)

Thoughts on firearms?
Why can't penguins fly?
Are you hiding something?
How did you get into video games and what not?
Have you seen Lord of The Rings?
Favorite desert?
Do you own a fidget spinner?


----------



## Chary (Jun 9, 2017)

Lucar said:


> Need a dispenser here?
> Is the cavalry here?
> What Luma version is your favorite?
> Why not zoidberg?
> ...


A Pez dispenser? Absolutely!
_Plays trumpet _The cavalry has arrived!
*Sweats *t...there's...versions...?
Because Zoidberg
Oh gosh what a mouthful. DB Super pls
60$ for 200 download, 1TB cap
DISCORD FOREVER



Yepi69 said:


> How did you become a reporter?
> 
> WHY U NO LOGIN TO PLAYSTATION NO MORE?
> 
> ...


By posting news and looking at the staff with puppy dog eyes

I AINT NEEDING MY PS4

Utawarerumono

It's a BANANA 



Stephano said:


> Thoughts on firearms?
> Why can't penguins fly?
> Are you hiding something?
> How did you get into video games and what not?
> ...


I love them, and I can't wait to buy a pistol when I turn 21
Because the tuxedos are too stiff
_I-I'm not hiding anything! And it's surely not candy!!!_
My mom gave me her sega Genesis for my 4th birthday, and bam, I was hooked
Yes <3 love that series. Hobbit not so much
Frozen yogurt
HECK NO


----------



## Stephano (Jun 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> I love them, and I can't wait to buy a pistol when I turn 21
> Because the tuxedos are too stiff
> _I-I'm not hiding anything! And it's surely not candy!!!_
> My mom gave me her sega Genesis for my 4th birthday, and bam, I was hooked
> ...



Same, I've been eyeing my Dad's 9mm for years!

Well that explains why you like sonic over Mario.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 9, 2017)

If you could only use Linux or unix, which do you pick?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 9, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> If you could only use Linux or unix, which do you pick?


That's not clear enough imo, what do you mean by "Unix"? The original Unix, or OSes like Solaris, FreeBSD, etc? (I mean, probably not the OG Unix, that's old af, but iirc there's an IA-32 port, sooo)


----------



## Lia (Jun 9, 2017)

what's your favourite fidget spinner


----------



## Chary (Jun 9, 2017)

Lia said:


> what's your favorite fidget spinner


The BROKEN kind


----------



## Lia (Jun 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> The BROKEN kind


cool i like the purple ones (cool kind not gay kind)


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 9, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> That's not clear enough imo, what do you mean by "Unix"? The original Unix, or OSes like Solaris, FreeBSD, etc? (I mean, probably not the OG Unix, that's old af, but iirc there's an IA-32 port, sooo)


if I meant unix/linux distros, I would have clarified.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 9, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> if I meant unix/linux distros, I would have clarified.


... Hm.... You should still clarify. You mean the original, obsolete as far as I know, Unix, or stuff like BSD? lol


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 9, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> ... Hm.... You should still clarify. You mean the original, obsolete as far as I know, Unix, or stuff like BSD? lol


Jesus Christ! The original! not distros, not forks. Unix. Linux. which one.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 9, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> Jesus Christ! The original! not distros, not forks. Unix. Linux. which one.


I think that's a fairly... obvious choice then. One is outdated, and only has an unofficial port to IA-32, while the other one is updated and compatible with modern architectures. lul


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jun 10, 2017)

Ever quit on a game?

Has a game ever quit on you?

If yes to either of those, what was it?


----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2017)

8BitWonder said:


> Ever quit on a game?
> 
> Has a game ever quit on you?
> 
> If yes to either of those, what was it?


Yes, tons of games. One of them being Sonic 06. 

And Fallout NV for me. Glitched out and my save wouldn't load


----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)

Can you tell me a poem?
Are you having fun at E3?
Is Tumblr cancer?
What is your favorite flavor of Ice cream?


----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Can you tell me a poem?
> Are you having fun at E3?
> Is Tumblr cancer?
> What is your favorite flavor of Ice cream?


E3 is so nice (5)
Tumblr is mega trashy (7)
I love vanilla (5)

I answered within a poem!


----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> E3 is so nice (5)
> Tumblr is mega trashy (7)
> I love vanilla (5)
> 
> I answered within a poem!


_*Smooth*_


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 10, 2017)

Who's your favorite president?


----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Who's your favorite president?


Mr. Trump, my hero <3


Is actually Teddie Roosevelt but shh


----------



## drenal (Jun 10, 2017)

Fidget cubes or fidget spinners?
How did you find out about gbatemp?
Do you have a waifu?


----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Fidget cubes or fidget spinners?
> How did you find out about gbatemp?
> Do you have a waifu?


NEITHER
Wii hacking guide from Gawker 
Yes, my harem with my two waifus @FrozenIndignation and @Hells Malice


----------



## drenal (Jun 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> NEITHER
> Wii hacking guide from Gawker
> Yes, my harem with my two waifus @FrozenIndignation and @Hells Malice


But I need someone to join my fidget spinner club  oh well


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 10, 2017)

What do you think of the new GBAtemp theme?


----------



## forcefagx3 (Jun 10, 2017)

Eat a nut


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 10, 2017)

forcefagx3 said:


> Ninja edit, suck it


This is just dumb, people can do what they want when not on duty


----------



## Chary (Jun 10, 2017)

Locked. You creeper wannabe.


----------

